# FBAR Penalties



## BenJG (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I've spent the last week or so reading pretty much everything I can get my hands on regarding the FBAR and possible penalties, and was wondering whether anyone on this forum has filed late FBARs and actually had a penalty imposed? If so, how much? I think it would be useful to collect this information, if only to see what the experience of people has been.

BenJG


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Expat Tax - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

There is a separate forum for this.

"This [...] forum is for tax related queries and discussions for expats living in Canada. This includes US tax reporting requirements, FBAR and FATCA. Please post any tax and finance threads in this new section and *not in the main forum*."


----------



## BenJG (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry! Will repost in the right forum.


----------



## Nightsoad (May 30, 2012)

Good day all, 

I started filing my tax report last year and I discovered recently that I must file the FBAR for 2011 and I should have done it last year as well. 

Is there any real risk of penalty if I file lately for 2010 or should I not take the risk to report it ? 

What are the chances that the IRS will know about it ? Has anyone ever been contacted by them ? Do they really control and apply penalties or is it just a threat ? 

For how many years in the past would the IRS control an individual reporting ? 

Many thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Nightsoad (May 30, 2012)

Nightsoad said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I started filing my tax report last year and I discovered recently that I must file the FBAR for 2011 and I should have done it last year as well.
> 
> ...


... Sorry I'm in the wrong discussion....


----------

